# Working on a HumpBack



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 27, 2017)

Got another piece of damascus in so I decided to make another HumpBack. Using some Malachite resin acrylic for the handles. Kind of liked the flow along with the damascus design. Got a lot of sanding and polishing yet, but thought I'd hear what ya'll thunk?

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 27, 2017)

Liking the looks of that one!


----------

